# work info Brisbane



## manolis13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi 
Can someone please tell me the minimum days wage on the following trades in Brisbane Australia?
Painter (houses) with a company or individual
Builder labour (house construction)
Tiler mainly pavement with tiles, bathrooms ect..
Thank you.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Manolis,

There's a very useful government site which gives you the info on award wages for all kinds of jobs:

Home - Fair Work Ombudsman

Good luck with everything


----------



## manolis13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you for your help Skydancer, I will see it now
Bye


----------

